# Glass or Acrylic Overflow Box



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents,

This overflow box isn't going on a reef tank (unfortunately) but I am stealing an idea from the reefing community  . I'm going to be setting up a Herbie overflow on a 6 foot freshwater tank and I'll be drilling the tank myself. My question is whether I should stack the drains one on top of the other on one side of the tank and use a vertical box OR if I should drill the holes horizontally beside each other along one pane of glass and use a horizontal box. 

Following the community input, the next big question is glass or acrylic for the overflow? I know acrylic doesn't bond well to glass, but I have seen threads online about people having some degree of success in the past with acrylic bonded to glass as their internal overflow box but I'd rather do it right and not have to worry about it. 

I've also seen threads where people have built acrylic boxes and then sealed them using a gasket between the bulkhead and the inside of the box and then another bulkhead between the outside of the box and the glass of tank itself, if that is necessary I can do that too but I may need different bulkheads than the ones I've already ordered. 

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

No replies!?!?!?! I know there are people who want to share  I also am considering a Bean Animal permitting I can just drill the second drains cap and insert the airline that way instead of tapping the PVC cap because I don't have a tap set. Maybe that will tickle a few peoples fancy to chime in


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want to give me a call I can answer all your questions , 4164609922 Carl


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

carl said:


> If you want to give me a call I can answer all your questions , 4164609922 Carl


Thanks a lot Carl, I appreciate that offer. I'll take you up on that tomorrow!


----------

